# Slice und Html



## mcone (1. November 2006)

Hi Leute hab da mal folgendes Problem.
Ich habe ein Bild in Photoshop erstellt und dieses in slices unterteilt oder geschnitten.
Wenn ich das ganze nun in eine hp platziere erhalte ich bei mozilla lücken zwischen den einzelnen slices. nicht bei IE.
habe auch schon bei IR die ausgabe einstellung geändert
leere zellen no wrap usw.
hat jemand einen Tip?
hier mal zum anschauen
http://www.kita-benjamin.de/galerie/06/wasser3/?idx=26


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. November 2006)

Hallo mcone.

Ich denke dein Thread ist im HTML-Forum besser aufgehoben. --> Verschoben 
Benutze dort vielleicht auch einfach mal deine Stichwörter als Suchbegriffe. Das Thema gab es m.E. schon etwas öfter.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## oscarr (1. November 2006)

mcone hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute hab da mal folgendes Problem.
> Ich habe ein Bild in Photoshop erstellt und dieses in slices unterteilt oder geschnitten.
> Wenn ich das ganze nun in eine hp platziere erhalte ich bei mozilla lücken zwischen den einzelnen slices. nicht bei IE.
> habe auch schon bei IR die ausgabe einstellung geändert
> ...



Hi, also zu dem Problem was Du da hast kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Ich frage mich aber warum du überhaupt die Bilder so klein sliced. Ich kann das "Schema" nach dem du gesliced hast nicht nachvollziehen. Warum hast Du den blauen Bereich mit den "Badebildern" überhaupt gesliced? Du könntest genauso gut ein grosses Bild da reinlegen und hättest das Problem nicht. Links könntest Du dann mit Imagemaps anlegen.

Ich würde aber auch mal überlegen ob es nicht auch sinnvoll wäre mit Ebene zu arbeiten. Du könntest dann den blauen Hintergrund auf eine Ebene legen und die Fotos/Links erhalten dann eine eigene Ebene.


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

Du solltest zunächst das Dokument validieren, denn der W3C-Validator gibt derzeit für das Dokument rekordverdächtige 167 Fehlermeldungen aus -> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.kita-benjamin.de/galerie/06/wasser3/?idx=26

So findet sich beispielsweise mitten im Quellcode der rotmarkierte Abschnitt, der da aber nichts zu suchen hat:


```
<div id="sidebar">
   <p>

			<table width="180" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
				<tr height="35">
					<td width="35" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/obenlinks.gif"></td>
					<td width="120" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/oben.gif"></td>
					<td width="35" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/obenrechts.gif"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td width="35" background="../../../Bilder/links.gif"></td>
					<td  width="120">
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

	<head>

		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8" />
		<meta name="generator" content="Adobe GoLive" />
		<title>menü</title>
	</head>

	<body>

...

</body>

</html></td>

<td width="35" background="../../../Bilder/rechts.gif"></td>
				</tr>
					<tr>
						<td width="35" background="../../../Bilder/links.gif"></td>
						<td width="120"><script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript" src="http://counter.webtropia.com/js.php?id=121310"></script></td>
						<td width="35" background="../../../Bilder/rechts.gif"></td>
					</tr>

					<tr height="35">
					<td width="35" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/untenlinks.gif"></td>
					<td width="120" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/unten.gif"></td>
					<td width="35" height="35" background="../../../Bilder/untenrechts.gif"></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
			<div id="counter"></div>
		</div></div>
  <div id="clearDiv">&nbsp;</div><!-float-modus 
                                  aufheben -->

  
		<div id="header">
   
  </div>
  <div id="titel">
   <h1>Galerie2006</h1>
  </div>
  	</body>
 
</html>
```


----------



## mcone (1. November 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:


> Hi, also zu dem Problem was Du da hast kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Ich frage mich aber warum du überhaupt die Bilder so klein sliced. Ich kann das "Schema" nach dem du gesliced hast nicht nachvollziehen. Warum hast Du den blauen Bereich mit den "Badebildern" überhaupt gesliced? Du könntest genauso gut ein grosses Bild da reinlegen und hättest das Problem nicht. Links könntest Du dann mit Imagemaps anlegen.
> 
> Ich würde aber auch mal überlegen ob es nicht auch sinnvoll wäre mit Ebene zu arbeiten. Du könntest dann den blauen Hintergrund auf eine Ebene legen und die Fotos/Links erhalten dann eine eigene Ebene.



Der Grund für mich, ist der das sich mehrere Teile schneller laden, als ein großer.
kannst mir das mit den ebenen genauer erklären?




			
				michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So befindet sich beispielsweise mitten im Quellcode der rotmarkierte Abschnitt, der da nichts zu suchen hat:



das kommt bestimmt daher weil ich dort einen include befehl ausführe, denke ich mal.


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

Dann entferne den Teil aus der PHP-Datei, die in das Dokument geladen wird.


----------



## Mondgoettin (1. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu, würd aber gern eine Sache wissen ...

Ich hab bisher noch nie mit html gearbeitet (nur b / k, usw) - wollte aber jetzt meine HP total neu gestalten ...

meine HP: http://www.mondgoettin.com

Ich habe ebenfalls mit Photoshop ein Bild gestaltet und "alles" mit slices bearbeitet. Meine Freundin meinte, ich müßte wohl einen Iframe einfügen. Und dann möchte ich bestimmte Punkte so verlinken, daß die Seiten in diesem Frame geöffnet werden ...

Ich benutze Frontpage und es klappt bisher alles, bis auf eben den Teil, daß sich die Links in diesem Iframe öffnen ... :-(

Ich guck gleich zusätzlich auch nochmal unter der Suche nach - befürchte aber, daß genau hierzu nichts drinsteht ... ^^

EDIT: Hier nochmal die Beispielseite: http://www.mondgoettin.com/Borussia_neu_HP2
Muß etwas verkleinert werden, ok ^^
Und diese komischen weißen Ränder waren bei Frontpage auch noch net drin :-(


----------



## mcone (1. November 2006)

ist gemacht. jetzt kommt der angezeigte text nicht mehr.
 sind aber immer noch 62 errors


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

Hallo Mondgoettin!

Herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 



			
				Mondgoettin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich müßte wohl einen Iframe einfügen. Und dann möchte ich bestimmte Punkte so verlinken, daß die Seiten in diesem Frame geöffnet werden ...
> 
> Ich benutze Frontpage und es klappt bisher alles, bis auf eben den Teil, daß sich die Links in diesem Iframe öffnen...



Schau dir hierfür mal das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames an. Darin findest du auch den Abschnitt  Verweise zu eingebetteten Frames.


----------



## mcone (1. November 2006)

ähäm Mondgöttin?

Frames? was falsch gelaufen?


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

mcone hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist gemacht. jetzt kommt der angezeigte text nicht mehr.


Von welchem fehlenden Text sprichst du? Ich kann da nämlich keine "Lücken" entdecken.


----------



## Mondgoettin (1. November 2006)

mcone hat gesagt.:


> ähäm Mondgöttin?
> 
> Frames? was falsch gelaufen?



Bitte?!  

Naja, es lief nciht so, wie ich wollte ... ^^

Der Frame ist im Prinzip drin - funktioniert aber net so ... wies halt soll.

Und da hier auch drüber gesprochen wurde, hab ich gedacht, ich frag mal. 

Mein Fehler war allerdings, daß ich nur nach "slices" und Frontpage gesucht habe - nicht aber zusätzlich noch nach Frames ^^"

Danke erstmal für die Links!!


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

@Mondgoettin: Notiere den Namen des Frames / iFrames im target-Attribut des Links, und das  Dokument wird darin geöffnet.


```
<a href="..." target="Hauptframe">...</a>
```
bzw.

```
<a href="..." target="I1">...</a>
```


----------



## Mondgoettin (1. November 2006)

Ja geil, Michael, vielen Dank *freu*

Ich glaub, ich habs jetzt endlich kapiert!


----------



## mcone (2. November 2006)

hi erst noch mal sorry. hab den beitrag von Mondgöttin übersehen. ups

Nach dem ich den teil:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC 
 "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" 
 "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/
  xhtml1-strict.dtd">	
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" 
   xml:lang="en" lang="en">

aus der Seite geschmissen habe waren die lücken weg. freu.
ABER: jetzt meckert validator mit mir rum:

The DOCTYPE Declaration for "XHTML 1.0 Strict" has been inserted at the start of the document, but even if no errors are shown below the document will not be Valid until you add the new DOCTYPE Declaration. 

bin ein wenig verwirrt


----------

